

A complier using LLVM for the esoteric language Whirl - BigZaphod
http://blog.bigzaphod.org/2009/05/12/whirl-and-llvm/

======
khandekars
Wow! This reminds of Knuth's MIX, core wars, Post-Turing machine et al.

In <http://bigzaphod.org/whirl/llvm/whirl-llvm.cpp>, I'm intrigued by the
block:

extern "C" {

#include "whirl-runtime.c"

}

